# Wicking



## Eti1 (21/7/14)

Hi all. My flavour wicks on my evods are looking abit roasted so im planning to buy silica this week. Super noob question but, does silica wick come in different sizes? I dont want to buy the wrong stuff so any advice would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## eviltoy (21/7/14)

Yes it does


----------



## Harryssss (21/7/14)

Found cotton works just as well on evod micro coils

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/14)

Get the 1.5mm silica , i personally remove 1 or 2 strands for more efficient wicking , this depends on the juice you vape

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eti1 (21/7/14)

Thanks guys. @Harryssss what kind of cotton do you use?

@shabbar i have been using 1 flavour wick. The more VG the less flavour wick right?


----------



## Cat (21/7/14)

Do you use one of those electronics magnifying glass stands to put them together? Or your eyes good enough?


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Na pretty easy! rebuild the coils and re wick. Just built a interesting oval micro coil last night and work great
& wicks like a dream. Found that I have more coil service so it fires warmer and pulls juice better. Eti1 using organic cotton balls.


----------



## Gareth (23/7/14)

I took one of my protank 2 coils pulled out the wick and removed the flavour wicks. Replaced it with Dove Cottonwool and omg what a difference. Even using the sigle coil with cotton in my mpt3. I really recommed using cotton instead of silica

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

The cotton does work well just don`t pull it dry & wait or prime it with juice first. burnt cotton tastes k#*


----------



## Limbo (23/7/14)

Gareth said:


> I took one of my protank 2 coils pulled out the wick and removed the flavour wicks. Replaced it with Dove Cottonwool and omg what a difference. Even using the sigle coil with cotton in my mpt3. I really recommed using cotton instead of silica


Rather get organic cotton from Dischem, much saver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/7/14)

Totally agree !!!!!! The cotton balls work nice if you unroll it. Thanks to Peterharis who showed me the way!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eti1 (31/7/14)

Thanks guys, im gonna give the cotton a try

Sent on the line


----------



## rvdwesth (2/9/14)

Old post i know.... but I think what i need to know will fit in here.

So I had an Kayfun for some time and never had issues with burning taste on a cotton wick.
Then I bought an IPV and dropped the ohms - naturally leading to increased watts - I found (and I might be completely wrong here) that i play with the watts up or down so that the volts stay in the 4.0 - 4.2 range.

As I said never had a problem with burning cotton until the IPV comes along, now I need to replace the wick daily...
I tried silica yesterday - but that taste like kkk...

I have the same problem on both Kayfuns.

Please help


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Old post i know.... but I think what i need to know will fit in here.
> 
> So I had an Kayfun for some time and never had issues with burning taste on a cotton wick.
> Then I bought an IPV and dropped the ohms - naturally leading to increased watts - I found (and I might be completely wrong here) that i play with the watts up or down so that the volts stay in the 4.0 - 4.2 range.
> ...


I found the kayfun/russian performs best with a 0.9-1.5 ohm build at 8-12w. Everything else I tried gave a k@k vape or burnt wicks. 

Thats my opinion only but yeah I owned a few.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (2/9/14)

I am currently running a kayfun 1ohm coil at 20W and it seems to be working fine for me. Maybe it is in the coil setup you have


----------



## StangV2_0 (2/9/14)

Wicks come if various sizes as mentioned above. I would recommend 2mm for your build. If it doesnt juice enough (dry hit) just remove a strand or two. If it floods then add a strand or two. 

Like many said above cotton is the way to go. Imo its also miles easier! You can wrap a beautiful coil and only then put the wick in whereas qith silica its difficult to put the wick in after the coil wrapped. 

Try cotton. You wont regret it!


----------



## StangV2_0 (2/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Old post i know.... but I think what i need to know will fit in here.
> 
> So I had an Kayfun for some time and never had issues with burning taste on a cotton wick.
> Then I bought an IPV and dropped the ohms - naturally leading to increased watts - I found (and I might be completely wrong here) that i play with the watts up or down so that the volts stay in the 4.0 - 4.2 range.
> ...


Try make the wick smaller perhaps? 

A burn is 9/10 because it isnt juicing enough. 

You can also get a burn if wick to small and isnt touching all sides of the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rvdwesth (3/9/14)

Riddle said:


> I am currently running a kayfun 1ohm coil at 20W and it seems to be working fine for me. Maybe it is in the coil setup you have


 
Thanks @Riddle 



StangV2_0 said:


> Wicks come if various sizes as mentioned above. I would recommend 2mm for your build. If it doesnt juice enough (dry hit) just remove a strand or two. If it floods then add a strand or two.
> 
> Like many said above cotton is the way to go. Imo its also miles easier! You can wrap a beautiful coil and only then put the wick in whereas qith silica its difficult to put the wick in after the coil wrapped.
> 
> Try cotton. You wont regret it!


 
Thanks @StangV2_0 I tried dropping the watts and changing wicks ( I suspect my tails were to short) and It seems to have been the problem. On the IPV it seems as if the coil still glows for a few milliseconds after you let go of the fire button so I also need to change the way I take a drag also - Might also be the thicker wire causing this?
I am running a 2mm coil on 1.3 Ohm at around 11.5 Watts with 26G Kanthral now and I have not had a burn again.
I wrapped another coil for my other KF with 30G and that can go to 13.5 Watt before it burns.
So me thinks its my own stupidity and I just need to play a bit more...
I will do a 1 Ohm with 28G today and see what happens


----------



## rvdwesth (3/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I found the kayfun/russian performs best with a 0.9-1.5 ohm build at 8-12w. Everything else I tried gave a k@k vape or burnt wicks.
> 
> Thats my opinion only but yeah I owned a few.


Thanks @Gazzacpt


----------

